# Dart frog keepers in Orlando, Tampa, Sarasota area.



## rexdeanrds (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey, just looking to see if there are any froggers in the Orlando, Sarasota, or Tampa area. Or any resources for keepers, supplies, or even swaps. I know ToadallyAwesome Dart frogs is in St. Petersburg but I wanted to know if there were any other hobbyists around.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

rexdeanrds said:


> Hey, just looking to see if there are any froggers in the Orlando, Sarasota, or Tampa area. Or any resources for keepers, supplies, or even swaps. I know ToadallyAwesome Dart frogs is in St. Petersburg but I wanted to know if there were any other hobbyists around.


I'm in Sarasota. There are tons of hobbyists in the area and most of whom have tons of experience. I just got a v-scape viv made by Wes in St. Pete if you are ever looking for a custom Euro viv for an affordable price. I know there is someone in Venice area that has microfauna and larger species (leucs and tincs) for an incredible price. Tropiflora is also in the Sarasota/Bradenton area. That is definitely a trip worth taking.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

vivlover10 said:


> I'm in Sarasota. There are tons of hobbyists in the area and most of whom have tons of experience. I just got a v-scape viv made by Wes in St. Pete if you are ever looking for a custom Euro viv for an affordable price. I know there is someone in Venice area that has microfauna and larger species (leucs and tincs) for an incredible price. Tropiflora is also in the Sarasota/Bradenton area. That is definitely a trip worth taking.


Im in Orlando and offer a full line of items if needed.


----------



## rexdeanrds (Dec 23, 2020)

vivlover10 said:


> I'm in Sarasota. There are tons of hobbyists in the area and most of whom have tons of experience. I just got a v-scape viv made by Wes in St. Pete if you are ever looking for a custom Euro viv for an affordable price. I know there is someone in Venice area that has microfauna and larger species (leucs and tincs) for an incredible price. Tropiflora is also in the Sarasota/Bradenton area. That is definitely a trip worth taking.


Micro-fauna is one of my big needs right now. Specifically Isopods because I don't have a breeding culture just yet. Thanks for the reply! It's hard getting to know those in the community right now but I hope that begins to change here soon.


----------



## rexdeanrds (Dec 23, 2020)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Im in Orlando and offer a full line of items if needed.


Oh, amazing! I'll be sure to shoot you a PM around my next trip to World Wide Corals.


----------



## Thesweetestlove (Mar 3, 2021)

vivlover10 said:


> I'm in Sarasota. There are tons of hobbyists in the area and most of whom have tons of experience. I just got a v-scape viv made by Wes in St. Pete if you are ever looking for a custom Euro viv for an affordable price. I know there is someone in Venice area that has microfauna and larger species (leucs and tincs) for an incredible price. Tropiflora is also in the Sarasota/Bradenton area. That is definitely a trip worth taking.


Any chance for an upclose experience somewhere in sarasota with a dart frog. My kid has a project for school. Thanks!


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm a little further south in Ft. Myers area.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm in Cocoa. Anyone around here have the Amazonia tanks? I am about to buy 4 on the 8/7 sale and I haven't seen a tank in person.


----------



## Red Panda Jiujitsu (Jun 14, 2021)

Im in Cocoa


----------

